# returns more than 1 row



## sim26 (24. Jan 2007)

hi zusammen,

habe zwei tabelle, und will information suchen von tabelle 1 für tabelle 2.

problem ist manchmal gibt`s mehr als ein  werte für was ich suche:

mein code lautet:   


```
update test1 t0 set t0.verkaufer = (SELECT t2.verkaufer FROM test1 t1, test2 t2 WHERE t2.product = t1.product AND t1.product = t0.product AND t1.preis BETWEEN t2.preis1 AND t2.preis2);
```

nach dem ausführen von programme bekome ich den fehler meldung :


```
Subquery returns more than 1 row
```

Kann jemand mir helfen....................


Danke


----------



## André Uhres (24. Jan 2007)

Der select gibt wohl meherere "t2.verkaufer" zurück.
Versuch mal mit distinct einzugrenzen.


----------



## Gast (24. Jan 2007)

select * from emp
where rownum = 1;

damit bekommste immer nur die erste zeile


cullmann


----------



## sim26 (25. Jan 2007)

Danke zuerst für die antworten,

also habe schon probiert mit  rownum aber hat nicht geklappt weil rownum ist machbar nur unter oracle und ich arbeite mit MySQL.

dann habe probiert mit limit:  


```
update test1 t0 set t0.verkaufer = (SELECT t2.verkaufer FROM test1 t1, test2 t2 WHERE t2.product = t1.product AND t1.product = t0.product AND t1.preis BETWEEN t2.preis1 AND t2.preis2) limit 1;
```

aber die fehler kommt immer weiter hin: " Subquery returns more than 1 row"


----------



## me.toString (25. Jan 2007)

ich hab das dumpfe Gefühl, dass du auf deinen Tabellen (vor allem Tabelle2) keine Schlüssel gelegt hast ... und jetzt hat dir "irgend jemand" zwei Einträge reingepackt, die da nicht drin sein dürfen !?
Aber um mal sich zu gehen könntest du ja mal erklären, was die 3 Tabellen darstellen (fachlich), bzw. was du genau erreichen willst ... mit deiner Aussage: 


> habe zwei tabelle, und will information suchen von tabelle 1 für tabelle 2. problem ist manchmal gibt`s mehr als ein werte für was ich suche


kann ich zumindest überhaupt nix anfangen!


----------



## abollm (28. Jan 2007)

@sim26:
Poste doch einmal deine Tabellenstruktur der für dein obiges SQL-Statement relevanten Tabellen. Dann kann man dir sicher besser helfen. Ansonsten kommt das dem Stochern mit der Lanze im Nebel gleich. ;-)


----------

